# Food for thought- Watch Your Footing!!!



## Jumper (Mar 5, 2007)

Though not an on the job injury, food for thought for all at this time of year with its freeze and thaw cycles, especially given the ice and snow storm we had last week. My 78 year old father fell yesterday afternoon on icy walkways while working in the yard and broke his ankle and tibia. He'll be OK.


----------



## Tree Slayer (Mar 5, 2007)

Hope he heals soon. My dad is 75 and has fallen twice this year on the ice, hurting his shoulder both times. I'm ready for spring


----------

